# FREE Pigeons, Jacobin, and Fantails



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi! I have met some really nice folks here, and know that someone could offer my pigeons a good home. Let me start by saying, that I do love and care for them, but I also have chickens, turkeys, and guineas. I am looking to move in the next few months. We will sell our property here in Chipley Fl. and move back to my home town in Pensacola. We plan to build a home.
I am downsizing on all my birds. I will only take my most favorite. Which is still atleast 50 birds. This will not include any pigeons. They are Fantails, and I think Jacobin, or Dutch. I bought them from a man who showed birds. He was moving as well. That was about a 8 months ago. I am still really new at pigeons, so I don't know enough about them to pack them all up and move them to my new place. Please don't attack me by saying I have no feelings, trust me this whole move is going to be hard on me and my family. I am curently housing them in a huge aviary. There are 3 pairs, a squab and one of the Fantails is setting on two eggs. If anyone might want them, they are free to a good home, not for hunting purposes, and I will screen potential takers until I find a right home for them. Maybe someone might know of a pigeon sacuary.
I can be reached here or my e-mail is [email protected].
Thank you so much.
~Leslie in Florida (North)
__________________

Leslie in Fl.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

First off, I think I'd swap those eggs out for wooden ones or keep them in the refrigerator for the night and put them back. How far along are they?

Pidgey


----------



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

*They are about 7 days in.....*

I tought I would let her hatch these two, and if another went broody and layed, I would for sure take them. Know of a place that might would take them.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hey where abouts in florida do you live? sorry you have to give your birds away


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Anarrowescape said:


> hey where abouts in florida do you live? sorry you have to give your birds away


Leslie is in Chipley FL

Terry


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*jocobins*

Hi Terry, I wrote Leslie a private e-mail offering to help her out with her pigeons. Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## danabird (Dec 29, 2005)

*Looking for a male pigeon*

Hi and Im new to the group and looking for a male pigeon for my 2 females. I just have the 2 white ones so I would like a white male but it doesn't have to be, I don't think the ladies would care. I live in the Florida Panhandle in Defuniak Springs. Thanks for any help. Dana


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Robby! We always appreciate your help! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dana,

Nice to see you here on Pigeon-Talk. I hope you will be able to find the bird you are wanting from the group that Leslie has posted about.

Terry


----------



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

*Thanks everyone...I still have them....*

Here are a few pictures of them...
<img src="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73/LeslieP/100_0897.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">
<img src="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73/LeslieP/100_0898.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

Well i don't now how to post a pic. I live in Chipley Fl. Really close to Defuniak Springs.....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Robby and Dana,

Leslie is still learning her way around the board and sent me a private message asking that you e-mail her at: [email protected]

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Links To Photos*

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73/LeslieP/100_0897.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73/LeslieP/100_0898.jpg

Very pretty birds, Leslie!

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

wow they are very good looking birds my mouth dropped at the pics 

can i just say WOW


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*capuchins*

Hi Terry, I sent Leslie a private e-mail I'll wait for her reply. Im offering to take what ever she wants to send. I will pay the shipping naturally the pigeons in the pic i believe are capuchins not jacobins thanx again Terry yours in the sport Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

*Can someone tell me how to ship pigeons....*

There is a lady here in my town that wants them. But I have heard good things about you Robby, so if you could please call me or e-amil me, so we could get together. I would love them all to go to the same person, cause I am not sure which is female or male, and they have paired up.
I don't want to seperate them. I will hold on the the pair that I know for sure is a pair, cause they are sitting on 2 eggs right now, and I can give them to the lady here. I could send you 2 pair. Wish I could tell them apart. I know I could watch them for signs. Then send you 2 pair.
Make since? hahah


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Bee-U-tea-full!! *


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*capuchins*

Hi Leslie, makes alot of sence. How many capuchins do u have in all? did u go and visit my web site? If so what did u think? thanx I await ur reply Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*capuchins*

Hi Leslie, that would be fine. Question excatly how many pigeons are u looking to give up. Just let me know what i can do to help u out thanx Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

*Still have the pigeons....Robby and Dana*

Hate to bug ya'll about them. Dana I am close to you. and Robby I just got your e-amil today it was sitting in my junk folder. I e-amild you.


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*capuchins*

Hi Leslie, Im glad to hear u found a home so close for all ur pigeons hope it all works out. Good luck with ur move Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------

